# Classic live feed or coverage????????



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

In the past I've been able to get constant updates and watch the live feeds online, but I can't find any of that now. Can anyone help out?


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Try this...

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/tournaments/classic/news/story?page=classic_2010_liveblog


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Here's the Basscast

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/tournaments/bassCast/index


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

VAN DAM is amazing at times. He has been catching bass in 40 degree water with a LIPLESS BAIT! I can catch bass on them no matter what the conditions!

You could put 50 bass in a bath tub and I couldn't catch a fish on a lipless lure!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

spring is the best time to use them, water temps from 45 to 55


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> spring is the best time to use them, water temps from 45 to 55


Yup!! They are the first bait I toss in the spring.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info lordofpunks and tokugawa on the lipless crankbaits.I will try them in the spring a little more.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I use them from ice out to ice up. Great search bait and hard to beat on schooling Bass.


----------

